# Does it exist? Can i make one?



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

*no idea what section this belongs in*

Hello,

So , installed a wireless card in my GF's desktop so i could move the router/PC to a more "ideal" locations.

While i was at it i moved my NAS,shut it down via the switch..waited for it finish it's "soft" shutdown and moved it..

Then it hit me...I want my PC to do that, soft shutdown that is,well not the PC itself as it already does that.

I want the FANS to do that,more then that, i want them to delay on start/stop based on component temps.

Is there a fan controller out there that can 1. use probes for individual components
2.Delay starts/stops based on the temps supplied by probes,ideally also control RPM .

Would like to use it not so much for case fans, but NB/SB/RAM/VRM.

Been over Google, haven't found exactly what i am looking for:4-dontkno 

If it only exist in my head, how hard would it be to make one?

Any ideas? 

Note: Don't really care if it isn't necessary or even semi useful, just want it :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A fan controller with multiple temperature probes would do the trick. Most motherboards do this themselves to keep noise minimal when the extra cooling isn't needed. The quality and design of the fan also makes a huge difference.


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> A fan controller with multiple temperature probes would do the trick. Most motherboards do this themselves to keep noise minimal when the extra cooling isn't needed. The quality and design of the fan also makes a huge difference.


Thanks for the response,

Thinking you may have misunderstood me,I'm not so good at typing what I'm thinking.
So maybe a scenario will help. 

Turn on the PC,fan controller senses the NB heating starts the HSF, controller senses the SB has not begun to warm does not start HSF.

Shuts down the PC,controller continues running the fans till components have reached cooled state.

Want a controller that can:
Control fans independent of each other based on temps of each component.
Run independent of PC's power state.
Control fan RPM based on each components temps.

Looking around I've found something similar to my needs, tho it does not control RPM,and it uses only one sensor.Coolerguys Thermal Fan Controller but should give you a idea of what im looking for.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You would also need a power source that would continue supplying the proper power to the fan controller after the system is put into an "off" state.


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

a smaller secondary power supply could handle that. I used to use a small form factor Dell Power supply for fan power. I had it hotwired to always be on unless the switch in the back was flipped off.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

When a computer is shut off, this is when CPU emps spike, as there is no more cooling coming from the fan, and the heatsink is now passive, whilst the CPU still contains heat. I have heard of timer-based systems that run the fans for an extra amount of time, though not sure how much.

The theory is very much akin to that of turbo-powered vehicles. After an engiene is shut off, the turbo is still at high temps, and this can cook the lubricating fluid. Thius is why you always see 18 wheelers idling (it's just not for the A/C), and even some street trucks have had timers installed to cool down the turbo.


----------

